# Parker Pilot House pros and cons



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Have been interested in these for a while, wife loves the idea that she would never get wet, she could stay warm in the winter, I have never ridden in one, obviously it will not be a speed demon, but how do they ride and what are some pros and cons. We would be looking at a 21-24' with a 4 stroke to use to offshore fish.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

They have lots of.room for their size class but if it gets choppy they aren't the best riding boats out there.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

ahhhhh so they ride rough in rough seas ?


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Not so much rough, but you are sitting in the front of the boat. Not nearly a good ride as the same hull in a center console. It's a trade-off.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Parker makes several different models in their pilot house line of boats. One model has a 14 degree deadrise. They also have models at 21 degree deadrise. The 14 degree deadrise model in my opinion is most of the reason parkers have the reputation of pounding and riding rough. The 21 degree deadrise model definitely rides better in a chop with the sharper entry. The more deadrise a boat has the more power is required in most cases. 

That said a Parker is not going to run with a 30 plus foot center console with 24 degree deadrise. 

I own a 23 ft pilot house model and they have a reputation as being the best riding Parker hull because they have the 21 degree deadrise and their beam comes in at around a foot less than the 25 ft pilot house model. 

I am not bragging but I often keep pace comfortably with other similar sized center consoles in a varying conditions. Worst case I put the trim tabs full down and I'm making 17knots comfortably in most any sea that would be fishable.

The best thing to do would be to ride in one. Would be happy to take you. How long before your heading out of country?


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

My buddy had one and you do stay warm in the winter.But I dont think there are enough windows to keep your but even some what cool in the summer. The boat road good but had a good bit of roll while on the hook and in 2ft or better chop.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

markw4321 said:


> Parker makes several different models in their pilot house line of boats. One model has a 14 degree deadrise. They also have models at 21 degree deadrise. The 14 degree deadrise model in my opinion is most of the reason parkers have the reputation of pounding and riding rough. The 21 degree deadrise model definitely rides better in a chop with the sharper entry. The more deadrise a boat has the more power is required in most cases.
> 
> That said a Parker is not going to run with a 30 plus foot center console with 24 degree deadrise.
> 
> ...



Mark a very kind offer, only waiting on my clearance and I am gone, supposed to have been this week, now looking like maybe next, but I need to take this additional time to get honey do's done as much as I would LOVE to take you up on your offer. I will be in touch when I get back and would love to go for a ride then before I buy.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Cabin AC would be a nice option. That would require a generator though.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

CCC said:


> Mark a very kind offer, only waiting on my clearance and I am gone, supposed to have been this week, now looking like maybe next, but I need to take this additional time to get honey do's done as much as I would LOVE to take you up on your offer. I will be in touch when I get back and would love to go for a ride then before I buy.



Sounds good! I will add a ot of people think the cabin is hot in the summer but I find it to be pleasant compared to when I owned a center console I feel better no sunburn etc after a long day. But I came out of a 19 ft cape horn so it was a big step up for me.

Stay safe and hit me up when you get back.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

wouldnt buy a boat with the controls that close to the bow. You're gonna have a sore butt in choppy seas. Can't speak for this company but owned a boat with a similar set up and hated it.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Boats in our seas don't have very good rides anyway. Our "square waves" 2'x 2' (2' height by 2" frequency) or 3'x 3' are a tough ride in any boat.

Some boats might be a little better, but our wave conditions are a tough ride.

I've ridden many boats, haven't noticed much difference in any into the sea. Some are dryer though,

My 26' Shamrock was pretty good into the waves, but it's keel drive was a wallowing bitch in a following sea.

Jim


----------



## jugislandrelic (Oct 9, 2007)

You may also want to look at a Defiance. I have a 250Ex and you are welcome to take a ride. I keep her at Apalachicola .We fished this past Friday and Saturday offshore and was nice and dry inside.
We have added 4 solar powered vents to the top and it helps with the heat in summer.
A few things from Defiance boats web site.
Lifetime Structural Warranty.
100% WOOD FREE
STEEP DEADRISE AND SHARP ENTRY
REVERSED CHINE
UNSINKABLE


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Defiance or Parker would be my choice for off shore trolling. tons of room in back.


----------

